# Yellow Tips and Curling Up



## MiracleDro (Jan 15, 2008)

Leaves on the plants are turning yellow at the tips and turning up like a fish hook.

Good Ventilation, 77 degrees light on and 69 off.. Ebb and flow bucket sytem, ph is always between 5.5 and 5.8..First week of flowering, and they are in the transition stage of nutes using the gh 3 part...under a 1000w hps.. Also the nbottom leaves turn real pale yellow then almost white then dry up and die.. Mostly just fan leaves on bottom not new growth.

Watered 3 times daily, Also they were doing this before the nutrient change and before flowering phase


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 15, 2008)

It's always hard to tell without pictures, but most times, when tips yellow/brown and curl upwards, it is a sign of nute burn.  Also, if you have nute burn, you could be locking out certain essential nutrients, such as nitrogen.  Therefore, you can get the yellowing and dying of lower leaves.  

I would ease off the nutes... maybe down to 3/4 the strength of what you have right now.


----------



## POTUS (Jan 15, 2008)

I use the same nutes and system. When ever I have a strain that does the flowering freak like that, I cut the Nitrogen (Green) part in half. I leave the others as they are and watch the newest growth on the plant.

If that newest growth continues growing well, two days later, then it's just a nitrogen burn as a result of the strains tolerance for Nitrogen during flowering. Some of the white strains will fry like bandits the first week into flowering. I do a nitrogen backoff in the last week of 24/7 lighting.

Hey man, good luck to you. Let us all know how they do.

When you switched your nutrient mix from vegetative to flowering, did you do it in a fresh batch of nutes or did you just change the ratio and add it to your reservoir on regular feedings?


----------



## MiracleDro (Jan 16, 2008)

Im a freak about making sure things are clean, ph is right and even when mixing nutes. This is my weekly routine.

Once a week I dump all water, clean the res and put in fresh water which I ph balance.  Then I run that water through for the next three cycles (so about a day) 
Next I measure out the grow and add it to the res then I measure out bloom and add it, and finally I measure out the micro and add it to a gallon of plain fresh water and pour the gallon in the res and make sure the ph is still good.
I got nute burn on these plants originally and cut the nutes in half after flushing and all seemed well until about a week ago when the bottom leaves started turning yellow and working their way up. I keep losing all the fan leaves even before flowering. It doesn't look like the nute burn I had before where leaves were spotting and then turning brown etc.. They are just getting pale and then yellow and then whiteish then dead. Heres a couple pics of what the newer ones look like and the older fan leaves.


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 16, 2008)

i just want to ask why you adjust PH after you dump in the water before you put in your nutes. I mean you are checking it after you add nutes, so there really shouldnt be a problem. I made a newbie mistake myself and adjusted the PH water first and then added my nutes which had PH down in it already. But I hope everything works out for you and your grow.

                                            Thanks 
                                              SALT


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 16, 2008)

Looks as if they could be looking for some more nitrogen since all of that nute burn is old.  Do also take SALTROCK's advice.


----------



## MiracleDro (Jan 16, 2008)

i just use the ph down to get the water at like 6.0 and then the nutes end up bringing it to 5.5-5.7.


----------

